# Checksum sbagliato patch binutils

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

non so se la cosa è correlata ma la scrivo lo stesso perché sono un po' confuso:

ieri volevo compilare delle applicazioni per Windows da Gentoo allora ho installato crossdev ed ho eseguito (come dice nella wiki) "crossdev i686-pc-mingw32" che avrebbe dovuto occuparsi di preparare tutto (toolchain e applicazioni). La compilazione è fallita e non avevo tanta voglia di indagare così ho disinstallato con "crossdev -C i686-pc-mingw32".

Adesso però non funziona più amule dicendo che non trova la libreria dinamica "libbfd-2.21.1.so" che ho visto essere parte di binutils. Provo a ricompilare binutils ma il controllo del checksum della patch "binutils-2.21.1-patches-1.4.tar.bz2" fallisce (ovviamente ho aggiornato gli ebuild).

Come posso risolvere? È solo un problema temporaneo nel server rsync che uso?

Grazie.

----------

## UnoSD

Ho creato un link simbolico

# ln -s /usr/lib64/binutils/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.21.1/libbfd-2.21.1.so /lib/

e sembra funzionare, ma il problema di binutils resta e poi....

...chi ha cancellato il link/file precedente??

----------

## ago

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393233

date un occhio al bugzilla ogni tanto =)

----------

## UnoSD

Pardon  :Smile:  non ci ho pensato!

Ma avete idea del "perché si è cancellato il link simbolico?"

----------

